# Booking Open for the 2014 Bowhunting Supershow!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Booking Open for the 2014 Bowhunting Supershow!
March 21-23, 2014
Columbus, Ohio

www.bowhuntingsupershow.com

We’re happy to start booking for next year’s show. Last year’s show, held in Cleveland, was a great success and the first of many shows to come! We had over 5,000 bowhunters in attendance (not an exaggerated number like many promoters claim) and they were a buying crowd. Just ask last year’s exhibitors! This year we expect to at least triple that number!

Here is how to get into the next event:

Go to our website, then click on the “Exhibitor’s” link. The map will appear at the top of the page. Click on the map to enlarge and select a booth you like. Make sure Acrobat is up to date and that your cache is refreshed to see the latest version of the website. The map does not work on Macs.

The website is incomplete at this time, so directions and hotel info is not current.

Then either call us to confirm or just fill out the contract attached to this email. You can fill out the contract online and just email it back to us. If you’re paying by credit card we ask that you fill in the info BUT call in your security code, so that it isn’t part of the document for security reasons. Or you can call to confirm a booth number and simply mail in the contract with a deposit check.

Here is the number to call: (513) 899-7620, or (513) 899-7645
Our address is: PO Box 207, Morrow, Ohio 45152
Call anytime, I’d love to talk business or bowhunting with you. And yes, you can sell at this show.


Stan Chiras


WHEN YOU SAVE THE FILLED IN CONTRACT GIVE IT THE NAME OF YOUR COMPANY SO IT ENTERS OUR DATABASE AS SUCH – THANKS!!


----------

